# Quarterfinals Tuesday&Wednesday (3:30AM and 6:30AM)



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE class=results width="100%"><THEAD><TR class=aggregator><TD class=caption colSpan=3>*QUARTER-FINALS*


*These games will be played at 3:30AM and 6:30 AM US Eastern time*


</TD><TD class=caption></TD><TD class=caption></TD><TD class=caption></TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=aggregator><TD class=header style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=5>







29 August 2006 </TD><TD class=terminator>







</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Argentina

Turkey

</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>16:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama

(Japan)
</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Spain

Lithuania

</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>19:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama

(Japan)
</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=aggregator><TD class=header style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=5>







30 August 2006</TD><TD class=terminator>







</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Greece

France

</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>16:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama

(Japan)
</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>USA

Germany

</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>19:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama

(Japan)


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Easy to see who the favorites are in three of these games.You would think that Greece has been playing better than France also.Winners of each days games will play each other in the semifinals.
Hopefully this thread will not contain so much criticism of ESPN.I am hopeful that they will broadcast the games so I can at least tape them.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Argentina,Spain,Greece and USA will qualify,I think...And the final match will be between USA and Argentina.Will be entertainment to watch


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

i hoping lithuania takes out spain for us argies. i will not be confident heading into that match!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I would have liked to seen France with Tony Parker. They looked impressive against Angola: Gelabele looks to be a real talent for them

Parker, Gelabele, Pietrius, Diaw, Turiaf, etc: they could be a real force come the Olympics


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

FIBA has apparently switched the times of tuesday's quarterfinal games per their website the schedeule as currently listed.I will wait to change the original post in the event they change it back

<TABLE class=results width="100%"><THEAD><TR class=aggregator><TD class=caption colSpan=3>*QUARTER-FINALS*</TD><TD class=caption></TD><TD class=caption></TD><TD class=caption></TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=aggregator><TD class=header style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=5>







29 August 2006</TD><TD class=terminator>







</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>70/70</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Spain
Lithuania
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>16:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>69/69</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Argentina
Turkey
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>19:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=aggregator><TD class=header style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=5>







30 August 2006</TD><TD class=terminator>







</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>71/71</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Greece
France
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>16:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>72/72</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>USA
Germany
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>19:30 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama
(Japan)</TD></TR></TBODY><TFOOT><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=coloredSpacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR></TFOOT></TABLE>


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I say Lithuania pulls the upset, Argentina takes care of the Turks, Greece pulls away in the 4th to beat the French and the US takes cares of the Germs


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have no idea whether or not these games tonight are going to be televised on ESPN2 as is stated on the NBA.com website.Neither game is listed on the ESPN program guide.I suspect that they will be on NBA TV instead

Some news

Scola cleared to play against Turkey

Spain-Lithuania Preview​


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

It looks like ESPN2's only airing the 5:30 game.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok, Lithuania is almost over, Spain is just too good for them.


----------



## jayco (Aug 29, 2006)

Spain beat Lithuania 89-67, great match of spain, Lithuania losse the match in the first quarter (28-11).


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

Argentina beat Turkey 83-58. This was too easy. I didn 't see the game but from the boxscore it looks like the Argentinians outplayed their opponents for the entire game...


----------

